# Celebrity photo agencies



## ryan14 (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone know any celebrity photo agencies where you can buy the latest paparazzi photos of celebrities? I am looking for usa based celebrity photo agencies. I heard websites like perezhilton buy their photos from somewhere but i don't know where.


----------

